# outlook cannot open pictures in attachments



## joslin

Since upgrading to win 10, I have not been able to open some pictures in outlook 2007 attachments. When I return the email to the sender they can verify and see the pictures they sent me. JPG TIf and TIFF files are now using win photo viewer but I cannot ID the .ext for the pictures I receive. I am using firefox. I can view pictures from/on the web.


----------



## spunk.funk

Open Outlook. go to the Office orb (File) choose _Options/Trust Center/Trust Center Settings_. Uncheck *Don't Download Pictures Automatically in HTML Email messages*


----------



## joslin

It is already unchecked. I just realized that I should have put this under ms outlook. By the rules, should I resubmit??


----------



## jenae

Hi, press the win + r key together, in the run dialogue box type:-

outlook.exe /resetnavepane (press enter) outlook will open, check attachments now.


----------



## joslin

I have tried it several times and each time a box comes up and says" win cannot find the command.


----------



## spunk.funk

I'm sure it is a typo, but the command should read *outlook.exe /resetnavpane *


----------



## joslin

I copy and pasted the command 2x and it did bring me back to outlook. Then tried to open pictures in email attachments. 
All I continue to see is an empty boxes with a red x in upper left corner. I ran a sfc command and it found no errors.


----------



## joslin

I can open web, pps, mp4 and you tube OK. I went back to some old pics and something happened around 5/11 that suggests the problem started there ?????. I do not want to reinstall an image back prior because of large data files since that date and not sure that will correct problem. 
Only had 1of 7 emails where the mouse pointer clicked on the red x made a small picture 2x2 in. appear. Could not expand pic.


----------



## joslin

I solved my problem. It is a little more effort but it works. Click the email and do a "save as" with HTML format to your Doc file. Double click saved file and there they are.


----------



## joslin

Does anybody know if there is a setting in outlook 2007 or outlook 10 that would avoid the procedure I have to use now?


----------



## jenae

Hi, the pictures need to go into a temp file before they can be opened if this file is full or corrupt, the pictures will not open (the navpane fix is intended to refresh this, does not always work)

Go here download the util and run it:-
https://www.howto-outlook.com/products/outlooktempcleaner.htm


----------



## joslin

Thank you for suggestion but it did no work. Anymore ideas?? Maybe upgrading to 2010 would be my next solution??


----------

